# Strasburg Museum Locomotive #90



## Mook

This is a video I took about a year and a half ago. I have lost all the other videos from that day except one close up of the whistle. (a hard drive crash which also took every single picture and video I took while on a train ride with the PAN AM BOARD OF DIRECTORS!       EVERY SINGLE ONE!!!! GAAAAAA! okay, rant over) Anyway, there really are no trains near where I live, so this was a lot of fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAW8bcuKQMM


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Mook I love it! I go to Strasburg every summer this year I went in December too! I have loved it since I was a kid. I have a lot of pics and a pretty good video I think too. The Hershey Lancaster area is one of my favorite places on earth! Thanks for the video!


----------



## Southern

Thanks for posting the link. I enjoyed watching it. have not been there in years


----------



## Boston&Maine

Mook said:


> (a hard drive crash which also took every single picture and video I took while on a train ride with the PAN AM BOARD OF DIRECTORS!       EVERY SINGLE ONE!!!! GAAAAAA! okay, rant over)


That explains the "throw PC" smiley avatar 

I had a hard drive crash on me once... Luckily I was able to get in with Safe Mode and steal my files... I now have two backups of everything 

Oh yea, that video was awsome too; nothing like live steam!


----------



## Mook

Boston&Maine said:


> That explains the "throw PC" smiley avatar
> 
> I had a hard drive crash on me once... Luckily I was able to get in with Safe Mode and steal my files... I now have two backups of everything


Yes, that be my reason...

I am also mad because I spent most of that trip in the cab, after having breakfast with Mr. Fink Sr. & Junior, as well as the rest of the directors. The engineers were cool too, they let me stay there most of the time.


----------



## rutlandville

Don't forget to visit the railroad museum across the street and the Caboose Motel also; an overnight stay in the caboose brought the kid out in me again. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Southern

rutlandville said:


> Don't forget to visit the railroad museum across the street and the Caboose Motel also; an overnight stay in the caboose brought the kid out in me again. It was a lot of fun.


I did not get to stay there. I was in the one person motor home pulling a 53 foot trailer


----------



## Mook

Yeah, we went to the museum too. I loved the GG1 they had there, but I lost all my pix of that too..


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Yes and the toy train museum down the road too also the choo choo barn and the strasburg outlet store in the outlet on 743!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Just booked summer vaca in the best place to go for trains, chocolate and Marine Fish stuff 

I can't wait, Hershey Park, Strasburg Railroad and That fish Place 56 days 5 nites and lots of fun!!!


----------



## bradimous1

reading this thread makes me miss home... grew up in York, PA... then went to college in Lancaster, PA and worked for the Lancaster Newspaper Co selling advertising for them. Man, that was good times. Had to set up phone conversations with Amish, so they could ride their bikes to a pay phone to give me a call. Some of the stuff they made by hand was amazing. Have several pieces of furniture from those days.


----------

